# Good basic diet ?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Some advice on diet please.

I have a fast matabolism so find it hard to put weight on and keep it.

I tend to eat alot of the bad things i.e. chips, chocolate, biscuits etc although I take protein drinks two/three times a day when training. So would welcome any sugestions regarding a good basic diet while training to help put weight on and build muscle.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4308


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

A good basic diet for someone with a fast metabolism would be : Protien 2grams per lb of body weight :Chicken steak eggs milk turkey lean beef protien shakes fish. Carbs 3-3 and a half grams per lb of bodyweight: White potatoes white rice oats pasta couscous lentils bread. Fat let that come from protien and carb sources add health fats though olive oil epa ect. YOU SEE FOZZA it all depends on your bobyweight do the calculations and plan your diet and watch your self grow as fast as a weed let me know how it goes bro.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

personaly i would aim to eat carbs that will take longer to digest and keep your blood suger levels more stable like sweet potatoes, brown rice , brown pasta brown bread. anything that is made from whole grains really!

try and aim for 40% carbs 40% protein 20% fat per meal.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

If his got a fast metobolic rate then he needs those fast/moderate carbs to give him an insulin spike which is very Anabolic after all he says he finds it hard to put on and keep on any weight so try my advice bro and tell me how you get on.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

kruz said:


> personaly i would aim to eat carbs that will take longer to digest and keep your blood suger levels more stable like sweet potatoes, brown rice , brown pasta brown bread. anything that is made from whole grains really!
> 
> try and aim for 40% carbs 40% protein 20% fat per meal.


agreed


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats good if he takes that advice he will see its wrong as he will still be trying to add and keep weight but if he takes my advice in 6months he will need a new wardrobe.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mr Nice said:


> Thats good if he takes that advice he will see its wrong as he will still be trying to add and keep weight but if he takes my advice in 6months he will need a new wardrobe.


poor advice IMO but each to their own. You will also nee new belt sizes for significant unnecessary fat gain


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Youve got it wrong bro this bro finds it hard to put and keep weight on hows he going to get fat too fat on what im suggesting? Go read the thread again and stop jumping on your mates bandwagon. You can surely see the advice I have given is benefical to this bro.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

One I have absolutely no idea who kruz is and to my recollection haven't significantly agreed or disagreed for that matter in any thread. I am perfectly capable of giving my own advice and you will see I never advocate processed white food anywhere on the site and I'm quite insulted you think me not capable of forming my own opinion.

2. Processed white food has no benefit whatsoever over whole grain eqiuvalents.

3. The guy says he has a fast metabolism but how many begginners use that as an excuse for their lack of gains whether it be a genuine belief or merely an excuse. The real reason is usually lack of knowledge as to what a bodybuilding diet consists of. Its obvious the guys diet isn't in order in the first place in any way shape or form. 'chips, chocolate, biscuits etc. '


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Listen the bro says hes metabolism is fast and cant gain or keep any weight, Ive given food guides that best suit his criteria also Ive given protien, carbs and fat guid lines if he takes my advice he will see im right end of bro.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Because he says his metabolism is fast does not mean it is.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

young gun said:


> Because he says his metabolism is fast does not mean it is.


Good point. Common complaint from the budding bodybuilder who just isn't eatng enough of the right stuff regardless of metabolism.


----------

